# How is the bite????



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

I am going down to OB weekend after next. I was wondering what might be getting the most action????


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be hitting Johnson's Beach just down from OB tomorrow again. I'll let you know how the bite is.


----------

